# Where do people get cork bark



## Dexter (Aug 26, 2010)

My LPS had some, like 2 small tubes for 10 bucks each. I think it was alittle costly for the size but I bought them out. Where can you get a good amount of it for decent prices? I mean once you start getting 50 or more spiders it gets out of hand the amount of this cork bark one can need! Is there some secret place to find it in local areas? Can I plant a cork bark tree and grow my own!

I'm looking for convenient places to get cork bark, at a decent price. Thanks for any options.


----------



## possumburg (Aug 26, 2010)

I was just looking for some online today, found a few places but most were higher than I would have liked. I am also curious as to where to get this stuff at a good price.


----------



## Mamisha-X (Aug 26, 2010)

I never buy cork bark . I usualy just check Craigslist for any Reptile supplies for sale. It is usualy cheap and in need of a good cleaning but after a few runs in the dish washer or a long scrub in the sing an d a run in my dehydrator  thigs work out fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kenzie (Aug 27, 2010)

We got ours at a craft store (Michaels). Home Deot was out when we went, but they have them sometimes.

The stuff we got was in a roll with sticky on one side.  Its really thin and we make our own rolls and then put dirt over the sticky side.  It works really well, especially for the pokies.  I can't remember how much we paid, but it wasn't too bad.  Something like $10 for a good sized roll.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 27, 2010)

reptile expos are usually the cheapest place. tubes are also the most expensive, curls and flats are usually a bit cheaper. you could try growing a cork oak if your area provides the correct environment, but it will be years before you can harvest, and then you're stuck with a good sized tree. I would be VERY careful with pressed cork sheets, they are glued together and that adhesive could cause issues, and i'm not talking about the sticky side. humidity could also cause the adhesive used to make the sheet to soften, it could also be just fine. 

as another resource if you live anywhere near a wooded area that you can make sure isn't treated with pesticides, there is bark all around. it's free, and with a good scrubbing and a trip through an oven for half an hour or so at 300 with careful supervision should make it pretty safe. just make sure its completely dry and then you're good to go.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.marylandcork.com/Virgin-Cork.aspx

there ya go. call em. i got a whole shipment of cork tubes and it was WEEELLLLL worth the money.


----------



## REAPER591 (Aug 27, 2010)

Plymouth Pet up in Plymouth, NH has a whole bin of assorted Cork bark pieces, flats, half rounds etc, $8.99 for any of them


----------



## Blue Jaye (May 29, 2017)

Pangeareptile.com they have great prices on bulk boxes of tub and flats. Super nice cork too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Hoshnobobo (May 29, 2017)

Reptile expos are the best, but I order off of Pangea for Gecko food pretty regularly and they have different (Decently priced) opinions of bags of random cork bark pieces. They also have some bags of leaves which I always get.if you hot glue the base of a leaf (or 2) to the side of the enclosure (slings to adults they have big and small leaves) and let the other side sit on the substrate you make a leantoo that my Ts usually use. It's great too because they are right up against the side of the clear encloser when they are in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Walker253 (May 31, 2017)

Pet Mountain. 15 pounds of assorted pieces for 84 bucks. Just got a box. They put in a large log and 1/2 log. They were 5 of the 15 pounds. Sold them for 50 on a local reptile site. Do the math, good deal.


----------



## darkness975 (May 31, 2017)

Thread is 7 years old.  OP has not logged in since 2011.  I am hoping he found some Cork Bark by now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Walker253 (May 31, 2017)

Saw that. Sometimes when it's already been re fired up, I might add to the conversation for a couple reasons. 1) There are people wanting to find the latest deal and they feel like sharing and 2) It brings people like you out of the woodwork to point out the thread is X years old.


----------



## vespers (Jun 1, 2017)

This James Dorey guy works for that Reptile Junkie place...he's only been a member for a few days and his posts are all resurrecting old threads to post links to that store. Spam...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

